# Flying Havanese



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are pictures of my flying Cisco


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cisco makes a beautiful flying Hav.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How beautiful! All the colors of his coat blurring in all directions! He must love to fly!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Cisco is such a beautiful boy...he sure knows how to enjoy himself, doesn't he?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I just love your dogs!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Is there anything more beautiful than a flying Hav??? Cisco has such a gorgeous coat. Thanks for sharing this wonderful picture.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That looks like pure fun! Cisco is beautiful.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great shots!! Now that's having fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

dbeech said:


> Is there anything more beautiful than a flying Hav??? Cisco has such a gorgeous coat. Thanks for sharing this wonderful picture.


Yes! a flying red hav! Jerome! is Cisco really that red? he is gorgeous as always!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

what a great shot! cisco has a beautiful coat!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Missy said:


> Yes! a flying red hav! Jerome! is Cisco really that red? he is gorgeous as always!


Yes that is the color of Cisco, his breeder know how to obtain that color


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a beautiful boy! Great shots, Jerome :thumb:


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

AW!  The joy of dogs!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jerome,

You know I love your dogs and especially Cisco's color. Now that I have a little red sable puppy I'm curious. What color was Cisco as a puppy? I suspect Ruby won't retain anywhere near as much color as he has, but I'm playing the guessing game.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Cisco was the same when puppy, he never changed color. Here is when born, I don not know which one :


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Cisco is indeed a gorgeous Havanese!!


----------

